# Deactivated for "Background check" today!



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

Have been driving Uber for 2 years, last Background check was less than 5 months ago!!! Driving with zero issues and only drive part time.

Received no warning email, no messages in app. At lunch today it just appeared!?! Went to Oakland hub, not resolved, support team says its a "Checkr issue" and they're "looking into it". 
Meanwhile I have no access to Uber or even my earnings!.







Have clean DMV, no background issues. Confirmed with DMV today my license is valid and record shows clean. I signed up for Lyft as back up but Lyft has very few riders in my home area. I checked my Lyft account and have full access to the driver app and can take rides with no issues.

Anyone else have this same surprise shutdown on Uber?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

This has something to do with checkr.
I advise to contact checkr and ask them for a copy of your background check.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Good thing you only Uber part-time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gmoney415 said:


> View attachment 239583
> 
> 
> Have been driving Uber for 2 years, last Background check was less than 5 months ago!!! Driving with zero issues and only drive part time.
> ...


You are in San Fran and you say Lyft has "very few riders" in that area? Last I heard, SF is one of the very few places that it might actually be possible to earn a living, even doing only one of the two.


----------



## Gmoney415 (Jan 19, 2018)

You heard right yet my home is a suburb of SF that happens to have many more folks using Uber than Lyft. When I depart from home I can almost always get Uber rides on way to SF or shorter trips close to home. With Lyft I rarely get pings until I'm over half way to the city.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This !
This is why we NEED

UNION REPRESENTATION !

DRIVERS RIGHTS !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> This !
> This is why we NEED
> 
> UNION REPRESENTATION !
> ...


Unfortunately we'll never see Uber drivers unite for rights, too many drivers just don't give a zhyt about their fellow drivers.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

If Uber is going to continue to turn off accounts during checks, they should at least give a heads up - 48 hours prior minimum, a week advance notice would be nice. They won’t because they’re over saturated in many markets, and don’t care about drivers. I’m beginning to believe the random checks are their method of capping driver amounts (You listening, Rakos ?). Coincidence that they had a bunch of drivers on hold here at the same time in my market for checks, then a week later stopped allowing out-of-town drivers ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It really doesn't make sense to deactivate an existing driver for a yearly background check unless there is negative information shown. To proactively deactivate the driver for a pending background check is wrong.

They may have the legal right to do it but it is disrespectful and inconsiderate to the people who are actually doing most of the work. Sadly this seems to be a common theme.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was waitlisted for 2 weeks. I kept an eye on checkr and when it said complete I called Uber and they approved me while I was on hold.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they have a new system where the check every driver more often, they pushed out express pool where every pickup is illegal, and then pushed out more checks, sounds fair right????


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sirius black said:


> If Uber is going to continue to turn off accounts during checks, they should at least give a heads up - 48 hours prior minimum, a week advance notice would be nice. They won't because they're over saturated in many markets, and don't care about drivers. I'm beginning to believe the random checks are their method of capping driver amounts (You listening, Rakos ?). Coincidence that they had a bunch of drivers on hold here at the same time in my market for checks, then a week later stopped allowing out-of-town drivers ?


I'm with you Sirius..

Thinking in those areas...NYC...

That DO have a cap....

It would be a way to space out and cap...

The number of drivers in an area...

They MUST know how many they have...

Ya think...???

Rakos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Gmoney415 said:


> View attachment 239583
> 
> 
> Have been driving Uber for 2 years, last Background check was less than 5 months ago!!! Driving with zero issues and only drive part time.
> ...


More importantly, why is another background check being done when one was just performed 5 months ago?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> The number of drivers in an area...
> 
> They MUST know how many they have...
> 
> ...


They know, and max it out as much as possible for reliability. For markets without a cap, in order to keep the bait to set the newbie hooks, they need a method to string along established drivers and divide pings. So, instead of just letting folks sit pingless, they just turn them off completely to do a check with no warning. I may need a foil hat, but that's my theory. The intervals and frequency of being checked that folks mention are way too goofy to be random.


----------



## Rob Morse (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This !
> This is why we NEED
> 
> UNION REPRESENTATION !
> ...


I agree is there any kind of movement on this?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rob Morse said:


> I agree is there any kind of movement on this?


I have an advanced movement...

Guaranteed to go off once per day...

And directly feeds my advanced...

State of the art PooMaster 5000....

Personal security protection...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rob Morse (Sep 12, 2018)

Well I agree with that and usually have that going for me as well. But, I don't believe that goes anywhere towards the direction of fixing our problem.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Good thing you only Uber part-time.


Bad thing is you U ber


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I had this same issue when I first started....one week after I started driving and Bam, shut down.

I went to my local GLH and the girl said it was my Checkr report, then asked me 'Did you change your social security number?'....where I responded, 'Is that a serious question?'. I had to provide them my SSN card (which I had on me) and 2 days later, Viola, back on the road...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This !
> This is why we NEED
> 
> UNION REPRESENTATION !
> ...


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss..................................JMO



Rob Morse said:


> I agree is there any kind of movement on this?


ROFLMAO.............................NOPE........jmo



sirius black said:


> If Uber is going to continue to turn off accounts during checks, they should at least give a heads up - 48 hours prior minimum, a week advance notice would be nice. They won't because they're over saturated in many markets, and don't care about drivers. I'm beginning to believe the random checks are their method of capping driver amounts (You listening, Rakos ?). Coincidence that they had a bunch of drivers on hold here at the same time in my market for checks, then a week later stopped allowing out-of-town drivers ?


Complain to your state Labor board, and your state reps,let them know what uber is doing,jmo


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber is covering its ass by de-activating drivers because of all the negative publicity it has been receiving. As long as drivers are making the news about sexual assault's and shooting's Uber will use extreme measures against everyone. Uber can't float an IPO as long as the media reports negative news stories.
Uber is self serving, they at corporate don't give a rats shit about how this affects drivers income, all that matters to Uber is being able to float an IPO in the near future.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Gmoney415 said:


> View attachment 239583
> 
> 
> Have been driving Uber for 2 years, last Background check was less than 5 months ago!!! Driving with zero issues and only drive part time.
> ...


Yes same issue here. What happened in your case?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Gmoney415 said:


> View attachment 239583
> 
> 
> Have been driving Uber for 2 years, last Background check was less than 5 months ago!!! Driving with zero issues and only drive part time.
> ...


I guess this has nothing to do with checkr. Uber stated that clearly. Your account has something to be corrected. Why didn't you click on that blue button and try to connect with them instead of going to GH.
If checkr has found a record on your background check, Uber's message is different.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Y'all realize this thread is 2 years old right?


----------

